# accredited online A&P course?



## newmedic33 (Jan 31, 2014)

anyone know of an accredited online Anatomy and Physiology courses for relatively cheap? Decided to go the traditional route for medic school and need A&P for a prereq before june, had a buddy who is going through the medic program at UCLA and they accepted the Corexcel course for a prereq just not sure if that's my only option. I know its not that great to take an online course because theres no lab and stuff but I don't have a full semester and already missed the registration course at the local community college plus Im a full time firefighter/emt and wouldn't be able to attend class some days, and on top of that the cost for the 4 credit hours for class was about $800.

anybody have experience with corexcel? or other online A&P that worked for prereqs for your medic program?


----------



## Rialaigh (Feb 1, 2014)

Lenoir Community College has an online A+P for EMS providers that satisfied the requirements for my medic program.

I would highly recommend a full year (8 hours) of A+P for the sake of actually learning and retaining the knowledge.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 1, 2014)

Check with the medic program you want to go to on what they will accept. My medic school requires an A&P class with lecture and lab.


----------



## newmedic33 (Feb 1, 2014)

ya I called and he said as long as its accredited it would work. Problem is I absolutely can't afford to attend traditional college with a lab and stuff, that's a whole semester or 5 months. I can have up to 1 year of leave at my work to attend higher education, medic schools gonna take around 9 months, so I'd be without a job after plus have to support myself for that whole time without a job.

just need something for pre reqs thanks


----------



## sires6 (Feb 6, 2014)

Straighterline has an A + P with lab online that is 8 credits and accepted by most colleges.


----------



## AdaD (Jan 12, 2015)

If you're just trying to pass the course to for fill a requirement then Corexcel is for you. It fairly simple. Fast. and can be completed in due time. 19 Chapters, a Midterm and Final and then a overall Final. If you TRULY want to learn the material I'm sure there are other options elsewhere.


----------



## pcbguy (Jan 13, 2015)

Darton University in GA has an online A&P with lab.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 13, 2015)

Check your community colleges as some have mini-mesters in spring and summer.

I did my A&P in a 6 week mini-mester. Class everyday, intense, but it worked.


----------



## JakeMeyer (Jan 13, 2015)

Thomas Edison State College is relatively inexpensive.


----------

